# [Gnome] Problème de compilation

## kane13

Bonjour tout le monde, voilà mon problème

Comme décrit dans le titre, j'ai un problème avec gnome qui refuse de s'installer, 

Je me suis renseigné sur le HOWTO http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Le_bureau_Gnome#Composants_de_base_de_Gnome

j'ai vu qu'il fallait que je mettre "hal gnome dbus -kde -arts -qu3 -qut4 gtk" dans mes USE et cela est fait, mais j'ai une erreur quand j'écris 

"emerge -DuN gnome" idem pour 

"rc-update add dbus default

/etc/init.d/dbus start

rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/hald start"

Aucun ne marche, et je n'ai pas installé le serveur X11, comment l'installer?(non précisé dans le HOWTO)

Cela provient peut-être de là ces erreurs, à voir

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu ne fournis pas les erreurs, on ne peut pas t'aider.

Pour installer Xorg : emerge xorg-x11.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Oui là il nous faut la boule de cristal !   :Laughing: 

Logiquement xorg-x11 étant une dépendance de gnome la commade emerge gnome a du te l'installer

En revanche ton xorg ne va pas se configurer tout seul et il te faudra suivre les docs officielles relative à ton matos :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/?catid=desktop

----------

## kane13

Oui, désolé, 

Là je regarde le lien que m'a donné "gglaboussole", je vais essayer de tout faire comme décrit dans les howto, et si j'ai un problème je reviens pour vous le faire savoir, merci d'être là pour les nouveaux  :Wink: 

----------

## kane13

tiens, du nouveau 

Quand j'ai voulu installé gnome au tout départ, j'avais "udev" qui m'en empêchait, alors je l'ai supprimé ... maintenant je me rend compte que j'aurais pas dû faire ça ... comment me rattraper ? ^^

----------

## gglaboussole

non t'aurais du éviter hum...

Ben essaie emerge --oneshot  udev

et fait un petit revdep-rebuild -pv pour voir si t'as pas des trucs cassés...ça mange pas de pain (cette commande appartient au paquet gentoolkit à installer absolument si t'as pas....ça fait parti du kit de survie du gentooiste)

----------

## kane13

bon, ça ne marche pas, j'ai essayé ensuite avec le CD d'installation, j'ai pas réussi à faire marcher ça donc ... réinstallation complète ... :/ 

Ca va me prendre encore un moment tiens ... :/ mais bon, jamais 2 sans 3 comme on dit ^^ alors bon, c'est parti pour la troisième installation (je ne me décourage jamais  :Wink: )

----------

## gglaboussole

eh ben je salut ton courage... tu l'auras mérité comme ça ta gentoo  :Wink: 

Normalement t'as du avoir un méchant warning avant de faire emerge -C udev....

Je pense que ça doit être quand même possible d'éviter la reinstall avec un chroot...mais bon la  reinstallation  c'est formateur   :Wink: 

----------

## kane13

De toutes façons je veux apprendre, alors je serai même partant pour une troisième install s'il le fallait  :Smile: 

Maintenant je vais m'informer le plus possible pour avoir un serveur gnome fonctionnel, et ensuite à partir de ça j'aurai la base. Je pourrais commencer réellement à apprendre  :Smile:  Et donc tester, retester, détester (euh ... non) tout un tas de logiciels, d'environnements graphiques peut-être ...  :Smile: 

*en pleine soif de connaissances*

----------

## kane13

nouveau

: sys-fs/udev-115-r1 is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1

quand je tente un "emerge gnome" 

J'ai les uses qu'il faut et j'ai installé le serveur X

----------

## Desintegr

Dans l'ordre, désinstalle device-mapper, met à jour udev et réinstalle device-mapper si tu en as besoin.

----------

## kane13

en  tapant "emerge --unmerge device-mapper" je suis tombé sur une erreur, il ne trouve pas ce programme, une solution?

----------

## MasterPrenium

çà doit etre ta version de udev qui le gène ...

```
emerge --nodep udev && emerge --sync && emerge udev && emerge device-mapper
```

pour info :

```
 * RDEPEND

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1: !<sys-fs/udev-115-r1
```

----------

## kane13

Ça à l'air de marcher ... merci !  :Smile: 

Là je compile, souhaitez-moi bonne chance >< ^^ 

Si je ne répond pas c'est que ça marche ... ou pour cause de suicide.

----------

## kane13

et voilà une erreur qui est survenue à 2h20 de compilation acharnée :

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.2/dbhierx.mod:119: parser warning : PEReference: %list.class; not found
> 
> 		%local.divcomponent.mix;">
> 
> 		                         ^
> ...

 

----------

## kane13

Aucun d'entre vous n'a de solutions pour mon problème ?  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pourrais tu nous donner ton emerge --info ?

----------

## kane13

Comment fait-on pour mettre ça dans un fichier pour ensuite le mettre sur le forum ? (je sais que dans 2 jours ce sera une évidence pour moi aussi ... mais pour l'instant je ne connais pas le "truc"  :Smile: )

----------

## Desintegr

 *kane13 wrote:*   

> Comment fait-on pour mettre ça dans un fichier

 

Simplement : tacommande > tonfichier.txt

----------

## kane13

il y a pas à dire, c'est vraiment bien fait quand même ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz
> ...

 

Vivement que ça MARCHE ^^

----------

## kane13

euh ... quelqu'un ?   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Mets -doc dans tes USE flags. Le USE doc fait que tous les paquets sans exception vont voir leur doc créer est installée. C'est peut-être pas ce que tu veux. Perso quand je veux la doc pour un paquet je passe par /etc/portage/pakage.use mais sinon le -doc en global est de rigueur.

Et vu que ton soucis de compil a l'air d'être pour la doc...  :Wink: 

----------

## kane13

Mais dans ce cas il ne faut pas que je recompile quelque chose pour que le nouvel élément de use (-doc) soit pris en compte ? Juste je rajoute ça et tout marche pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes ?

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu veux que tes packages déjà installé soit soumis au USE flage -doc nouvellement inséré oui tu peux lancer un emerge -DuN world rapido.

----------

## kane13

Alors, après le "emerge -DuN world" voici l'erreur que j'ai (parce qu'en fait, j'ai des erreurs à chaque fois que je tape une commande  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies   ... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)" 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070724 [20060702] 
> ...

 

Je vais peut-être tenté malgré ça le "emerge gnome" mais bon ... j'ai un doute, je préférerai régler cet incident avant.

Merci de votre réponse (PS: c'était une erreur que j'ai eu une fois en tentant de faire "emerge gnome" il me semble ... enfin bon, je vous laisse faire)

----------

## nemo13

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild U ][blocks B ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)
> 
> [blocks B ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5) 

 

bonsoir,

dans l'ordre :

```
emerge -C mktemp
```

puis 

```
emerge -1 coreutils
```

enfin tu relances 

```
emerge -DuN world
```

A+

----------

## kane13

J'ai fait ça, puis ensuite j'ai tenté un "emerge gnome" et voilà l'erreur cette fois : 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies   ... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 44) gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.3 to /
> ...

 

PS: quelle est la commande pour mettre à jour les "53 fichiers dans /etc" ? Peut-être que tous mes problèmes viennent de là ^^

----------

## kwenspc

etc-update ou mieux: dispatch-conf

Sinon pour ton problème re-emerge dev-perl/libintl-perl  je pense

----------

